# Europe Itinerary



## BadgerButcher (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello all, 

I am hoping to get some advice/input about my planned itinerary for a trip around Europe in April in a motorhome with my wife and 18 month old baby. We have 29 nights with the motorhome.

We pick up the van near Widnau in Switzerland, then the plan is:
- Night in Lindau to fill gas bottles
- Night in/near Bellinzona
- 4 nights Levanto (Cinque Terre)
- 2 nights Cote d'Azur
- 3 nights Provence/Avignon
- Night in/near Grenoble
- Night in Annecy (visit Mont Blanc)
- Head to Brugge via Champagne region (3 nights)
- 3 nights Brugge
- 10 nights Rhine, romantic road, Munich.

We definitely want at least 3 nights in Brugge and Cinque Terre, the rest is flexible. Any ideas/experience you could share would be much appreciated, especially for the part of the trip between Annecy and Brugge.

Thank you,

Aaron


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

gas bottle exchange is possible in any "Fritz-Berger" shops.
there is one somewhat nothwest of Lindau in a small town called
Kressbronn.

complete adress:

Argenstraße 76
Kressbronn am Bodensee
phone:00497543 9398490

regards
Jan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Aaron

Are you coming from Australia for the holiday?

Have you any previous experience of driving around Europe?

The answers to such questions as these will make a great difference to the quality of the replies you receive. If members think you are local and assume a familarity which you don't possess there will be a lot of small but important details they will omit in their replies - which may cause you a lot of hassle when you arrive. 8O

For example - are you aware that many, if not most campsites will not be open in April?? 

Good luck with the planning. You will get plenty of help on here.

I think it would be worth your while subscribing, as you will probably have a lot of questions.

Dave 

_(P.S. I know you show Australia on your personal data, but that doesn't necessarily mean you live there permanently, or are there at the moment. )_


----------



## BadgerButcher (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you for your replies Jan and Dave.

I am indeed in Australia and although I have been to Europe before, I have not driven a vehicle there.

Any driving and general motorhome tips would be very appreciated, but I am interested mainly in hearing about people's experiences in the regions I am intending to travel, in order to help plan my itinerary. I need the most help determining a good route from Annecy to Brugge over 4 nights and how to divide 10 nights between Rhine, Romantic Road and Munich.

Cheers, 

Aaron


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

All I would say is try not to be too ambitious. One night in Annecy and to see Mont Blanc is not enough. We were there for a week last summer. You take pot luck with Mont Blanc. All the time we were there last July you could only see the bottom half it. Its a fantastic Area though.

From the South of France to Munich or Brugge is quite a drive and something I would do over a few days.

Aveyron and Provence region is one of my favourite in Europe. Simply stunning. Dont miss the Verdon Gorges in Provence and Lake Croix. I have only been to St Tropez and the area around there but its like all these places that are so famous. Over rated. Everywhere in the south of France about 100 miles in from the coast from east to west is fantastic (IMO)

We only spent two days on the Rhine. Didn't like it, way too noisy and busy.

Start researching Aire de Service or Aire de Camping Car if you want some great and very low cost places to park up which are free and easy. www.campingcar-infos.com is the best source for these wonderful stops.

If you really have a lot of time on your hands there are several trips documented on our website www.hankthetank.co.uk under blog. The latest being five months last summer 2011. A few of the regions your considering are on there and in some of the earlier ones.

As already mentioned the best thing by a country mile you could do for organising your trip is pay to join this site. There is loads of info on here that you can only access as a subscriber and thousands of members that are only too willing to help you.

Hope it goes well.


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

We have been to a few of the places you intend to travel to in our 8 trips through Europe, but we have a caravan, but not a lot different for sites etc.,
I have built a website around our trips with other info you might like to look at and then find some useful info from. Sites and places to visit etc., www.joysofeuopeancaravanning.co.uk (leaving the r out of europe).

My advice too is to get an ACSI Camping Card and Books, as you are travelling in April you would get excellent discounts on Campsites. In the books it states on the details of each camp site exactly what date they open etc., The information on ACSI is also on my website with their website address and details for obtaining the Card and Books. If you need any more help contact me through the website or on here when I will be pleased to help.


----------

